# 189 Visa / ACS - Certified copies, translations and payslips



## dscl (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm a Brazilian guy living in China now and I'm starting to gather the documents needed for applying to get the 189 Visa and I have some questions that maybe you guys could help.

*- Certified copies: *
I saw many guys talking about this in the forum but I'm still confused about how to work this out. 
Do I really need to certify every single document that I use for ACS and for DIAC?
I read people saying that if I have the color copies, there is no need. Does it work for all the documents or just some specific ones? And also, does both of the applications (ACS and DIAC) consider it in the same way?
If it's true, I may just need to scan the documents and upload it, right?

*- Translations*
About the translators, do I really need to certify them?
Doesn't make much sense to me...

In case I need the certified copies, I have 2 cases: documents certified in Brazil (Portuguese stamp) and documents certified in China (Chinese stamp).
Do I need to get some kind of translation of what is written in the stamps??

*- Payslips*
I have 13+ years of experience and in the past 10 years I worked for 4 different companies. 

I read people talking about uploading years and years of payslips, but quoting Booklet 6, pag 21, I would need:


> a payslip from your current employment should also be included – this is especially important from applicants working in government departments.


My point is, there is no way for me to get more than 4 years of payslips now. Would it be a problem for my application even considering that the salaries are mentioned in the reference letters?

I'm looking forward for some senior advices. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dscl (Apr 18, 2013)

*...*

Anyone there?


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

dscl said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a Brazilian guy living in China now and I'm starting to gather the documents needed for applying to get the 189 Visa and I have some questions that maybe you guys could help.
> 
> ...


1. ACS requests certified (true copy) of the bio page of your passport, academic qualifications and employment references. But for DIAC it is usually sufficient to upload colored scans. You can upload colored scans of your IELTS, Police Reports & Skill Assessment. And you can reuse the same certified copies you sent for ACS for the other documents.

2. You need to attach a translated version of the document's content if it is in a different language than English. But you need to have it done by a certified translator (i.e. a translation office/center) and include the full address and stamp of the translator. 

3. Few months of every year should be sufficient and you also can submit bank statements/Contracts/Offer letters and any other evidence. The basic rule is the more evidences you have, the smoother DIAC will process your application.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ahmed84 said:


> 1. ACS requests certified (true copy) of the bio page of your passport, academic qualifications and employment references. But for DIAC it is usually sufficient to upload colored scans. You can upload colored scans of your IELTS, Police Reports & Skill Assessment. And you can reuse the same certified copies you sent for ACS for the other documents.
> 
> 2. You need to attach a translated version of the document's content if it is in a different language than English. But you need to have it done by a certified translator (i.e. a translation office/center) and include the full address and stamp of the translator.
> 
> 3. Few months of every year should be sufficient and you also can submit bank statements/Contracts/Offer letters and any other evidence. The basic rule is the more evidences you have, the smoother DIAC will process your application.


I agree with the reply, few add-ons though:
1. ACS generally sends the result in PDF format - which obviously need not be scanned  You can use the same pdf in DIAC.
3.Generally they need proof that you have proof of paid employment - you can also additionally use tax documents..


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Wt to do if *PAID BY CASH ON HAND*???


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

jayptl said:


> Wt to do if *PAID BY CASH ON HAND*???


Did you deposit those in account or kept in pocket?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

In pocket, not in deposit in bank,,, pay is very low..


----------



## dscl (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone for replying on it.

I have a similar situation about getting money on my hands instead of deposit and also, for the companies from long ago (2003~2008), there were no tax payment since it didn't reach the minimum that the Brazilian law sets.

Anyway, there were other taxes (similar to superannuation) that maybe could be counted as a proof. I just need to manage to get the receipts.

Quick thing about the translations that is still not clear.
I have documents already in English (original) but I may need to Certify them in Brazil. So the seal and stamp will be in Portuguese.

Do I need to send it to a translator only to get the seal and the stamp translated?


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't think there is need for translation if the original document is in English. But maybe you can ask the lawyer or the person who will certify your document to write the contact address in English.


----------



## GVG (Jul 26, 2012)

dscl said:


> Thanks everyone for replying on it.
> 
> I have a similar situation about getting money on my hands instead of deposit and also, for the companies from long ago (2003~2008), there were no tax payment since it didn't reach the minimum that the Brazilian law sets.
> 
> ...


Hi dscl,

I got my 175 last September and I didn't need to provide any proof of payment. All I sent both ACS and DIAC were my work contracts, register (CTPS) and company letters stating employment period, tasks performed and weekly working hours. ACS did have an issue with the authentication, but it was only because our "case officer" was a newbie and was not familiar with Brazilian public notary system. A phone call from my agent was enough and they reverted the decision without any need to appeal.

Everything has to be translated. The authentication serves only as a guarantee to your translator that the document you are providing is not a fake. A translator that receives a non authenticated copy will translate it, but not certify it and you need the translations to be certified (as in "tradução juramentada" where "juramentada" means sworn upon).

If the documents are in English, no need for translation. The only document I had originally in English was my IELTS results. I uploaded the original. Are you doing a paper based application? Because if not, just upload the original in English and all should be fine.


----------



## karadaya51 (Aug 22, 2015)

i have applied for visa 189, do i need to show any minimum amount in bank deposits, etc ? if so, how much ? Thanks & Regards


----------



## iron (Aug 12, 2016)

*Translated coduments with stamp*



dscl said:


> Thanks everyone for replying on it.
> 
> I have a similar situation about getting money on my hands instead of deposit and also, for the companies from long ago (2003~2008), there were no tax payment since it didn't reach the minimum that the Brazilian law sets.
> 
> ...


Hey, can you tell what was your decision? Did you translate the stamps too?

Thanks,

Abraços]1


----------



## dscl (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey there,

In the end I didn't translate the stamps and got no complaints from ACS.
As far as the document content is in English, it should be fine to have the official stamps in whatever language.

Cheers!


----------



## iron (Aug 12, 2016)

dscl said:


> Hey there,
> 
> In the end I didn't translate the stamps and got no complaints from ACS.
> As far as the document content is in English, it should be fine to have the official stamps in whatever language.
> ...


Thanks a lot!

Valeu cara!


----------

